# Is egg retrieval painful??



## Lilly123

Hi all

Well I am due to have egg retrieval beginning of july and just wanted to find out how painful it is.. so i can prepare myself..:rofl:

Any experiences?

Thanks girls

xxxxx


----------



## kristy87

im going for my first consultation tomorrow, but curly sue has just had this done today. x


----------



## Dilek

I had EC last month and found EC (egg collection) to be fine. No problem while during the procedure. The drugs they gave me knocked me out. I felt completely fine. Once I was home, I was drained and really tired. The next day I went to a friends house for a BBQ and i dont remember any pain. 

However, I did find ET (egg transfer) uncomfortable and embarrasing. Once it was done, i wasnt in much pain. I found the trigger shot to be painful, and just the constant bloating really uncomfortable and I was walking really slowly.

I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## CurlySue

Had mine today. Feel like I have done a whole lot of sit ups but it's not a severe pain. Its just a stretching kind of pain. Doesn't hurt during the procedure since you are on lots of medication. Have done a little 'article' about it. Am doing it for all of the IVF steps just in case anyone is going through it.


----------



## Helen

I had a sedative with mine and found it pretty much ok at the time though towards the end there was a little discomfort. They retrieved over 20 eggs (22 I think or thereabouts) so maybe that added to it. 

For a couple of days after I was uncomfortable, felt a bit like someone had kicked me in the stomach but certainly nothing to worry about. I was glad I was off work though. 

Good luck. The fear of the unknown is far far worse than the actual procedure itself. You'll be fine! :hugs:


----------



## latestarter

Hi Tanya,

My egg collection was not painful at all. And I was only sedated - I was wide awake and watched the whole thing on the ultrasound. Very, very cool. They gave me some sedation and some pretty great pain medication - 

AFTER the collection was a bit of a different story. After all those good drugs wore off I felt like someone drove a truck over my ovaries. You definitely will need to have the following day off of work. I tried going back to work and only lasted a half day... But it doesn't last long, and as soon as you get the fertilization report back it won't matter.

Good luck. And try not to be nervous. It will all work out.


----------



## Mendy

Hi Tanya, 
I was completely out and did not feel a thing. When I woke up I felt like I had a good night's sleep and it had only been about 45 minutes, lol. Afterwards I was a little sore but nothing too unbearable. You will be fine! 
:hug:


----------



## CurlySue

This is my 'day after' and I feel fine. I think I have grown accustomed to the discomfort. It's actually not so bad.


----------



## jam-on-toast

My clinic wouldnt even entertain doing it without aneasthetic.

I was knocked clean out, cold in the land of blank dreams!! lol

Didnt feel a thing. A little uncomfortable a day or so later, more like bareable period pains


----------

